# HELP ID AND GENDER!



## townley (Sep 26, 2019)

Would like to know what this is and gender


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Neolamprologus tretocephalus. Sex unknown, they're not the easiest fish to sex, especially when young. Someone else might know better.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Isn't that a young "Frontosa" type? Both are Tanganyikan Cichlids. The sex doesn't really matter if you just have one in a mixed tank. If it does well can get big, but may not thrive in your tank.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

noki said:


> Isn't that a young "Frontosa" type?


Yes it is. My mistake.


----------



## townley (Sep 26, 2019)

Any tips on getting it to "thrive"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Frontosa only tank that is 72" long. They like to be in groups.


----------

